# Solution - Linux / Fedora Hardware Acceleration Support for NVidia nvenc and Intel QSync



## e.s. kohen (Jan 5, 2016)

Borrowing from the Fedora 22 unofficial installation, and Negativo's FFMpeg w/ Hardware Acceleration Guide:

I also proposed an edit to the installation wiki regarding this.


For Linux Hardware Acceleration support, choose an FFmpeg build that has NVidia nvenc or Intel QSync enabled in the build options.

Caveat: This is regarding the Linux Hardware Acceleration & ffmpeg configuration ... I am still unsure how OBS should be configured to properly utilize this.


FFmpeg with hardware acceleration, (Fedora 22+): http://negativo17.org/handbrake-makemkv-ffmpeg-and-skype-available-for-centosrhel-7/


```
sudo dnf config-manager --add-repo=http://negativo17.org/repos/fedora-handbrake.repo
sudo dnf install ffmpeg --setopt=install_weak_deps=True
ffmpeg -codecs | grep nvenc

sudo rpm --import http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/TECH3-GPG-KEY.public
sudo dnf config-manager --add-repo http://repo.tech-3.net/Fedora/tech-3.repo
sudo dnf clean all && sudo dnf update -y
sudo dnf install obs-studio
```


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Jan 10, 2016)

Has anyone figured out settings to use to moment qsync?  I've got an Intel NUC at my disposal that I would like to use.  It will strictly be used for streaming 2 webcams, a Logitech c920 and a Microsoft studio cinema, as well as 2 Samson q2u mics.


----------



## jbrouhard (Jan 18, 2016)

What's the biggest improvement over negativeo's FFMPEG build vs the one from rpmfusion ?


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Jan 20, 2016)

jbrouhard said:


> What's the biggest improvement over negativeo's FFMPEG build vs the one from rpmfusion ?



I believed that negativeo's build includes nvenc and qsync where the rpmfusion build does not.


----------

